# Beer Can Sealer.



## Lindsay Dive (18/5/17)

How cool would it be to have one of these......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QM8-qBoIbk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dblunn (18/5/17)

Yep, it would be the duck's gut to take your brew camping.


----------



## Coldspace (18/5/17)

Looks cool


----------



## peteru (18/5/17)

Looking at what's happening there (crimping), how hard could it be to make your own gheto gadget that consist of a hacked can opener? 

Getting blanks would be the hard part!


----------



## JDW81 (19/5/17)

https://www.visy.com.au/packaging/cans/

Bulk buy?


----------



## mr_wibble (19/5/17)

There's one of these type of things at "Willie The Boatman" in Sydney.
I don't remember the one at Willie's spinning the can like that.


----------



## klangers (19/5/17)

Known as seamers in the industry. I'm lucky cos I get to play with industrial-sized ones.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_02BjDtqtA


----------



## yochris77 (19/5/17)

Cool. Can you can up a 23L batch for me!


----------



## professional_drunk (19/5/17)

For us $1500 this is getting close to being accessible to home brewers.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (19/5/17)

professional_drunk said:


> For us $1500 this is getting close to being accessible to home brewers.


I reckon a few home/craft brewers living within a close proximity to each other could go partners in one. It's the type of machine that is going to sit on a shelf and only operate once every now and then.


----------



## SBOB (19/5/17)

wheres the benefit over a growler (apart from the cool can factor), especially for home use

Compared to say a growler 
- bigger opening means more surface area to introduce oxygen ( and way harder to purge with co2)
- single use
- expensive equipment/blanks?


----------



## professional_drunk (19/5/17)

Growler doesn't get returned to you.
Growler gets returned with mould growth.
Not having enough growlers for all your neighbours, family and friends.
Not wanting to throw out your growler at the end of the night.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (19/5/17)

SBOB said:


> wheres the benefit over a growler (apart from the cool can factor), especially for home use
> 
> Compared to say a growler
> - bigger opening means more surface area to introduce oxygen ( and way harder to purge with co2)
> ...


I would not be interested at all in canning beers from my kegs for home use, none whatsoever, I'll stick with my jugs as the coolroom is down stairs

I think canning beers from your kegs would be a great idea because you can offer them to family and friends as a gift, taking your canned brews to BYO Restaurants, parties, fishing/boating, camping, barbecues etc etc. Growlers are mostly heavy bloody things made of glass and they're too big and clumsy.

Purging the new cans is quite simple, you have an extended plastic tube on a pluto gun, place the plastic tube into the bottom can and give it a slight burst with the trigger. CO2 is heavier than air and stays in the bottom of the can whilst you are filling the can right to the top with carbonated beer. 

It all seems too easy and so cool to my way of thinking.


----------



## peaky (19/5/17)

klangers said:


> Known as seamers in the industry. I'm lucky cos I get to play with industrial-sized ones.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_02BjDtqtA


What are your thoughts on some of the seamers offered by manufacturers in China? Anything out there that you might recommend? They're certainly cheap. The old adage, 'you get what you pay for', does come to mind. However, some of those prices are great......


----------



## Lindsay Dive (19/5/17)

peaky said:


> What are your thoughts on some of the seamers offered by manufacturers in China? Anything out there that you might recommend? They're certainly cheap. The old adage, 'you get what you pay for', does come to mind. However, some of those prices are great......


Yeah, I know they're seamers. I just had a brain snap when typing up the topic heading, dunno how to change it.

How do you look at seamers offered by the chinese??


----------



## professional_drunk (19/5/17)

Something like this?


----------



## Stouter (19/5/17)

professional_drunk said:


> For us $1500 this is getting close to being accessible to home brewers.


Looks like I'm stuck with the busted-arse old Superautomatica and bottles for a while yet then.


----------



## peaky (19/5/17)

Lindsay Dive said:


> Yeah, I know they're seamers. I just had a brain snap when typing up the topic heading, dunno how to change it.
> 
> How do you look at seamers offered by the chinese??


https://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?fsb=y&IndexArea=product_en&CatId=&SearchText=beer+can+seamer


----------



## Lindsay Dive (19/5/17)

professional_drunk said:


> Something like this?


Nearly $600 shipping fee........ not thanks.


----------



## Lionman (19/5/17)

How much are the Canimal machines? Heaps of pubs and bottle shops have them now so there must be a local distributor in Australia.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (19/5/17)

Lionman said:


> How much are the Canimal machines? Heaps of pubs and bottle shops have them now so there must be a local distributor in Australia.


Modus Operandi are in the process of becoming a dealer.


----------



## klangers (20/5/17)

peaky said:


> What are your thoughts on some of the seamers offered by manufacturers in China? Anything out there that you might recommend? They're certainly cheap. The old adage, 'you get what you pay for', does come to mind. However, some of those prices are great......


The success of a seamer lies in both the chucks themselves and the can blanks and lids. If the chucks are made to the correct profile with good close tolerances, and the can blanks and lids are also the right profile, then it should be fine. If you're not running at somewhat fast speeds where dynamic balancing issues start to cause vibrations and all that crap.

Assuming we're talking simple manual, single-head machines like in the OP. I would most certainly not have the faith in the emerging Chinese manufacturers to produce automated, multihead seamers of decent reliability just yet.


----------



## Grott (20/5/17)

Don't some of the UBrew It places offer can options? Might be worthwhile a visit?


----------



## Lindsay Dive (20/5/17)

grott said:


> Don't some of the UBrew It places offer can options? Might be worthwhile a visit?


Only if you brew your beer on their premises, and, they do not retail the can seamers. Their seamers are supplied by a Canadian company named Cask.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (20/5/17)

klangers said:


> The success of a seamer lies in both the chucks themselves and the can blanks and lids. If the chucks are made to the correct profile with good close tolerances, and the can blanks and lids are also the right profile, then it should be fine. If you're not running at somewhat fast speeds where dynamic balancing issues start to cause vibrations and all that crap.
> 
> Assuming we're talking simple manual, single-head machines like in the OP. I would most certainly not have the faith in the emerging Chinese manufacturers to produce automated, multihead seamers of decent reliability just yet.


The Oktober can seamers are fully adjustable and you need a set of vernier calipers to adjust the seamer.


----------

